# DE razor



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

after lurking around on here i noticed threads on Traditional Shaving with DE razors and so on. Iv tryed Gillette mach3 and Gillette m3power, also tryed a phillips rechargeable shaver all with not very good shaving plus i think my skin may be rather sensitive but it would leave me sore, all red and bleeding so hate shaving. So after reading threads on DE razors iv ordered a merkur Classic 33C Razor and some Derby Extra Razor Blades.I know i will need other things on top of the above but heres hoping that i can enjoy shaving more lol any more hints or tips on this welcome :thumb:

thanks leon


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi,

You are certinly on your way to enjoying a better shave!

If you havent allready, have a look at Mantic59s` youtube channel, loads of advice on technique there.

Using a DE is different to electric and cartridge shaving. Dont expect the first weeks shaves to be especially good as you will be learning not only your technique, but also the how the direction of your beard grows too. Most people assume that it grows down and indeed alot of peoples do. When you have a day or 2 of growth have a good look and feel around your face and see the direction that the hair grows in.

For the first week at least be ready to spend 5 mins after the shave holding a flannel with water as cold as you can get onto your face and particularly neck as this ill reduce the ammout of bleeding (if any) and the ammount of soreness or redness.

As well as your soap/creme and a brush you should have a look at a blade sample pack. Different blades can make alot of differene

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

To reduce rash, once shaved immediately douse face in very cold water. Do this for at least 20 seconds. Then use alum bloc. Have a look on the shaving websites, you'll see what they are. Then moisturise.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

leonclio - if you dont mind me asking where did you buy your merkur from?
im sure reading somewhere in one of the threads there was a link to an ebay one but i cant seem to find it


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

thanks for the comments very helpfull, actually lookin forward for it being delivered to get started and start enjoy shaving.

I got the merkur from here -http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/traditionalshaving/_MER-9033001/268141/Classic-33C-Safety-Razor-Chrome


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

leonclio said:


> I got the merkur from here -http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/traditionalshaving/_MER-9033001/268141/Classic-33C-Safety-Razor-Chrome


Same place Igot my 38c from. I ordered on the 22nd of december and got it on the 23th, not bad for a few days before crimbo. I rate that place highly.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> Same place Igot my 38c from. I ordered on the 22nd of december and got it on the 23th, not bad for a few days before crimbo. I rate that place highly.


I ordered monday around 12pm so should be here tomorow as i got email this morn tellin me it had been dispatched. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't put any pressure on the razor,let the wright of the razor do the cutting.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://connaughtshaving.com/index.html

Thats a great site as well, its where i got my 23C from.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

robj20 said:


> http://connaughtshaving.com/index.html
> 
> Thats a great site as well, its where i got my 23C from.


They have a lot of blades to chose from and have great prices:thumb:


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

well the postman delivered my razor this morning so gonna give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I wouldnt try using a DE for the first time if you have work tomorrow!

Might be worth giving yourself a light 1 or 2 pass try out tonight.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> I wouldnt try using a DE for the first time if you have work tomorrow!
> 
> Might be worth giving yourself a light 1 or 2 pass try out tonight.


not working at the moment :tumbleweed: so will have all morning to make myself look lik iv been attacked by edward scissorhands!  lol


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

well had my first go at it, i shaved with the growth which didnt seem to take much off. but i think thats just with it being my first time. anyway went a second time shaving againts the growth and didnt do to badly, had alot of specs of blood but no cuts or slits so that was good. i rinsed with cold water, used a after shave balm then moisturised ready for next time. and pretty impressed with it, nice close shave so just need to get better at it now. lol


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

You shouldnt be going AGTG for at least a week.
I went with the grain for a week then started doing across the grain i get the same shave as against the grain but less irritation.
Alum block is a must have, stops any cuts virtually instantly.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

When I started I was expecting a sharp blade in a good razor to leave a clear path after just one pass, now I know it dont work like that.

Even with just a days growth I have to do at least 2 WTG reduction passes, sometimes 3. I think I must have stubble that when short can push the blade away from the skin. These passes can be done very quickly though, possible just 2 mins for 3 passes after I have lathered up. Then when its short enough I go ATG once, then AGT on cheeks and neck. I cannot go AGT on the tosh area, or under my bottom lip - it justgets ripped up. Then a few moments blade buffing or J-hooking any problem areas.

That sounds alot, but I have my technique down and a full shave takes about 20mins, and that included a few mins cold rise and dismantling my razor, cleaning it, hand stropining the blade and re-assembly.


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Some good links there...thanks!

I used to use a Gillette but had seen some interesting posts on here about DE razors and was quite temped. So last time i went to get some blades for £10 i ended up buying a really cheap Wilkinson Sword DE kit of a plastic razor and 5 blades for like £3 and havent looked back!

Now im looking at getting a decent razor and some nice blades so will be looking at those shops.

What sort of creams/soaps are you using?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

SamurI said:


> What sort of creams/soaps are you using?


My first creme was Truefitt and Hill Ultra comfort (£15). I likedit a lot but was expensive. It did seem very good fora first creme as it was easy to use and very lubricating without being greasy.

Next is Edwin Jagger Aloe Vera soap (£5 + a mug to put it in). Pleased with it, but takes more to lather as its a soap but performs well.

Palmolive tube (£2) Works well and has to be the bargain hunters choice.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

thanks for the comments, watched a load of mantic59's youtube videos very helpful for first timers like me lol


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

A quick question about the alum block. Mine after 2 weeks or so starts to crack and becomes sharp in some places. It never breaks or crumbles, but it's like its melting betweens shaves. I have to chuck it and buy a new one after say 3 weeks.

Anyone know why?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Trist said:


> A quick question about the alum block. Mine after 2 weeks or so starts to crack and becomes sharp in some places. It never breaks or crumbles, but it's like its melting betweens shaves. I have to chuck it and buy a new one after say 3 weeks.
> 
> Anyone know why?


Are you drying it off after each shave and storing it in a dry container?

Personally I dont rate alum, I prefer a good cold rinse after a shav instead. I have just checked mine that I havent used for about 2 months. It was dried and stored inb a sealed container and is as good as new.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Ah, thats why then!

I have a sealed container, but I never dry the block, I rinse it off after using and place it in the container. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Happy to be of use.

That must have been getting expensive!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

lol it was  But I do now have a nice collection of them haha


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I just purchased this razor. Merkur
The reviews are very good. I just need to learn how to use it!


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

think im gonna have to buy one of them alum blocks as i shaved last nite and was full of specks of blood all over lol


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

For me, alum seemed to irriate the skin more than help.

I found that getting very cold water on a face flannel help close to pores and reduce the redness much better.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Interesting Paul.

Irritates your skin a few hours after shaving, or all the time? I dont think it helps my skin in terms of reducing redness, like you I think its cold water that helps, but seems to keep my face clean from spots.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Usually for a few hours after shaving.

As a side note, Im 34 now but still get spots 

Untill recently that is, I have my shave then wash my face twice using hot water and clearasil. I massage it in for a good 3 or 4 mins before washing it off then onto a cold rinse.

My skin now looks better than it has fo a good long time, I think its down to being covered in soap and clearsil for about 10 mins a day, and having the pores open and closed at the right times.


----------

